# The Batman: Detektivstory im Film-Noir-Stil geplant



## Darkmoon76 (28. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Detektivstory im Film-Noir-Stil geplant* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Detektivstory im Film-Noir-Stil geplant*


----------



## HerrHartz (28. Juni 2017)

Das liest sich doch sehr interessant. Ich als Fan alter Film-Noir Streifen bin da sehr begeistert. Gerade Batman bietet sich für diese Stilart sehr an.


----------



## JBT (28. Juni 2017)

Würde es cool finden, wenn Mal mehr Story-Elemente in die Superhelden Filme eingebaut werden. Die sind zwar alle sehr cool, aber mir fehlt es manchmal an tiefe. Und ja, dass kann man auch mit viel Action verbinden. Also ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2017)

Bin auch gespannt. Wäre mal eine etwas andere Herangehensweise an den Stoff als die übliche Superheldenverfilmung.


----------



## fab0178 (28. Juni 2017)

Hat man kapiert dass die Actionorgien einfach nur noch langweilen? Da muss sich Affleck aber schon anstrengen, um der Nolan Trilogie das Wasser abgraben zu können.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Juni 2017)

Das wäre sogar einen Kinobesuch Wert


----------



## NukeyCooler (30. Juni 2017)

ENDLICH!!!! In Spielen wird Batman vernünftig gezeigt und in Filmen war er immer ein Superheld und nicht mehr, doch ist er noch ein Detektiv und ist immer schon gewesen. Kanns kaum erwarten. Der Mann hat Talent und hoffentlich gibt man ihm genug Freiraum um ein Meisterwerk zu erschaffen.


----------



## NukeyCooler (30. Juni 2017)

JBT schrieb:


> Würde es cool finden, wenn Mal mehr Story-Elemente in die Superhelden Filme eingebaut werden. Die sind zwar alle sehr cool, aber mir fehlt es manchmal an tiefe. Und ja, dass kann man auch mit viel Action verbinden. Also ich bin gespannt.



Da muss man sich doch mal Batman aus dem Spiel and der Leinwand vorstellen. Anstatt dieses ewige "Das böse muss besiegt werden" mal ein Krimi mit Batman anzusehen. Geil!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2017)

Würde ich echt begrüßen wenn man von der Zack Snyder-Krawall-Effekt-Orgie loskäme. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

